# Moving a split Nuc prior to egg laying?



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

don't move nothing - and here's why - after queens start laying and gets killed on the move - the bees can start over - move them before and kill a queen - well you might as well dumped them on the ground. And to answer your question - yes it may influence mating. Move them to soon and you may end up all duds - why the hurry anyway to move them?


----------



## Knucs (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks, makes sense. I've got the few Nucs at home where I'm only supposed to have 2 hives, just getting antsy I guess.


----------

